
Obama needs to make a move on Bitcoin now - cookiecaper
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/11/obama-needs-to-make-a-move-on-bitcoin-now-bart-chilton-commentary.html
======
draw_down
Man that headline is a knee-slapper.

